# Ewing, Earthway, Titan Spreaders



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

Can anyone with some experience with any of these spreaders tell me which is the better deal?

Earthway 2600 40# spreader for 105 bucks
Titan 50# spreader (looks similar to the earthway 2600) for 100 bucks
Ewing 80# spreader for 30 dollars (used off local marketplace, looks like a rebranded Chapin, which has bad reviews, but for 30 bucks...?)

I'm currently using a Scotts Edgeguard Mini that I picked up off of the marketplace for 10 dollars. I'll use it till it craps out on me, but I am putting down lime right now based on a soil test, and it is going pretty rough. I would like to upgrade to something better, I will always be on the lookout for a used Lesco or AccuPro, but for the time being I'm in the 100 dollar range.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Another one to consider. Good reviews.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-60-lbs-Heavy-Duty-Spreader-RB-60/311319950


----------



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

TommyTester said:


> Another one to consider. Good reviews.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/ECHO-60-lbs-Heavy-Duty-Spreader-RB-60/311319950


Thank you for that, I'll add that to my short list.


----------



## Jfarm_13 (Sep 22, 2019)

I would be interested in what's good at this price point as well. I bought a used older spyker model 64 stainless thinking it would replace my Scott's mini and it only throws to the left it seems &#128584;


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm in the same boat. Going echo.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I ended up ordering a Titan from the manufacturer's website. It was about $100 shipped and it's a clone of Earthway's 2150 commercial spreader that retails for $200+.


----------



## Jfarm_13 (Sep 22, 2019)

I'd say post reviews on how you like them, but I'm not sure most people will be using a spreader for a little while at least.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

Jfarm_13 said:


> I would be interested in what's good at this price point as well. I bought a used older spyker model 64 stainless thinking it would replace my Scott's mini and *it only throws to the left it seems* 🙈


I just posted in the Earthway thread about a similar problem. Fix was to spin the gearbox 180 degrees to reverse the impeller rotation direction (it was assembled wrong).


----------



## Jfarm_13 (Sep 22, 2019)

@LawnRat I'll look into that. I didn't pay much for the spreader but knew spyker was reputable brand and it was the stainless hopper model I though was good. I haven't tinkered with it much, I might try to fix it before I give up on it. Otherwise the echo seems like a decent new spreader for the money


----------



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

I bought this spreader from Home Depot early this year and I am 100% impressed with it. I have spread well over 700 pds of various lawn amendments and it flows and spreads great. It is a little over your $100 price, but it is very sturdy and quick to assemble. It also comes with an extensive manual showing probably 100 or more flow rate settings for many products.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Brinly-Hardy-50-lb-Capacity-Push-Broadcast-Spreader-P20-500BH/203455440

I had it shipped directly to the local Home Depot for free, just in case there would be a reason to return it and get a refund, not having the return-ship hassle.

It is as solid today as it was the first time I used it. A great value in my book.


----------



## weezer0321 (Jul 23, 2018)

I've got the Titan and I have been very pleased with it. I'm relatively new to the hobby and don't have experience with spreaders beyond the low end Scotts you get from a big box store, but after a year with the Titan, I have no complaints and would never go back to a standard Scotts spreader.


----------



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

DIY Lawn Guy said:


> I bought this spreader from Home Depot early this year and I am 100% impressed with it. I have spread well over 700 pds of various lawn amendments and it flows and spreads great. It is a little over your $100 price, but it is very sturdy and quick to assemble. It also comes with an extensive manual showing probably 100 or more flow rate settings for many products.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Brinly-Hardy-50-lb-Capacity-Push-Broadcast-Spreader-P20-500BH/203455440
> 
> ...


From what I have read, that Brinly is the same as the Earthway and Titan. I ended up going with the Titan through amazon, who was having a 30 dollar coupon at the time, putting it down to 100, then I had a gift card for opening up a prime visa, making it free 

I am very happy with it so far (Haven't been able to try it out yet) but build quality is great, it came with a screen and cover, and the wheels are very nice. Feels very solid overall. The assembly was the only negative, the instructions are almost garbage. I watched a video online that was very helpful though. The only thing I am missing is a deflector, but I saw at he spyker store, they sold one for their version for 20 bucks plus 9 dollars shipping. Might have to pick one up.

http://shop.spyker.com/Side-Deflectors_c_113.html


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Does the Titan have an edge guard?


----------



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

tommyboy said:


> Does the Titan have an edge guard?


It doesn't come with one, but that link I posted to the spyker deflector supposedly fits the Titan,, as well as the earthway, brinly etc.... I ordered one yesterday, out the door for 29.00. I'll post back once it arrives and I get it installed.


----------



## Stoked33 (Apr 23, 2021)

@srogue so following up on this post. How's the Titan been? Complaints? Regrets? Did that side deflector end up working? Thanks man. Looking at prior reviews on this Titan and ran across this.


----------

